

How to remain calm, despite what's about to happen to your Chrome notebook - mda
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm-Vnx58UYo 

======
zazi
I've been dreaming of true computer switching portability for a long while.
What I mean is that my primary work machine, my travel machine and portable
machine are all identical and store the same state whenever i switch from
using one to another, except with varying levels of computational power
(hardware). Imagine working at home on a powerful machine and you feel like
going out to work. Take your portable machine to the coffee shop and
everything is there like your powerful home machine, except with lower
hardware specs.

It is hard to imagine working without local files on your computer and Chrome
OS still needs to work out how to handle interfacing with other hardware (hard
drives etc) but this seems like a step in the right direction.

------
iwr
Anyone remember old YouOS? Google apps needs a more desktop feel before people
get comfortable using purpose web machines.

